

Please review Hikify, a hiking and mountaineering website - ArturSoler
http://www.hikify.com

======
csytan
Hey Artur,

Good work on your site!

I started a climbing news site last month, so I think we are in the same boat.
Here's a bit of advice based on what I've experienced so far:

1\. Focus on the front page.

People want to find something interesting or relevant as soon as possible or
they will leave.

For your target audience I'd imagine that they'd want a list of hiking trails
in their area. Make it easy to find. Craigslist has that nailed by redirecting
to your current city after you hit their main site.

2\. In the beginning it's going to be all about YOU.

It's tough to find quality contributors when you don't have much content on
your site. You are going to have to put a ton of work into your project, and
only then will others be motivated to help you.

A site like this grows from the inside out. Don't provide links to empty
information -- it's misleading and frustrating to users. Instead, start by
providing quality, unique information about one small area, such as your
hometown, and then spread to other areas. Advertise to local hiking groups,
outdoor stores such as MEC/REI, climbing gyms, etc.

3\. Keep at it!

There's going to be a lot of doubters and naysayers, but they are almost
always the most vocal ones. Prove them wrong by working hard at your idea and
constantly improving it. Small steps will help you on your way to success!

I hope this is helpful, and wish you good luck. Feel free to send me a message
if you'd like someone to bounce ideas off of: csytan@gmail.com.

~~~
ArturSoler
On your first point, do you mean it would be better to make a content front
page rather than a "sales" one?

You make good points, I'll certainly keep them in mind (and in the todo list).

Thanks for your encouragement!

------
minouye
You are off to a great start--nice work! Here's my initial impressions:

1\. Is this for hiking or climbing? Your homepage text made the target
audience/user-base a little unclear. I think you will find that the two
communities are unique and strategies to market will differ between the two.
Perhaps refine the focus slightly.

2\. You will absolutely need to seed this with content. I hit the homepage and
had no desire to proceed since I don't see any user generated content.

3\. What advantages would I have using Hikify over say Trails.com or the
Trailspace forums? I want to share/participate with an existing community. How
will you create yours?

Remember, if this gains traction it will be about the community you establish
first, and the technology that powers it second.

~~~
ArturSoler
1\. For the moment it's about peaks and hikes leading to a summit. Perhaps I
should remark that a bit better.

2\. I'm working on this one in my local area, trying to reach enough peak
density in it to be of bigger utility.

3\. You're right in the importance of a community. It's something I have in
mind and I will start working on it soon.

Thanks for your feedback.

------
britta
The first thing I wanted to do was search by region - my go-to site is
<http://www.santabarbarahikes.com/> \- but it looks like local low-key hikes
like those aren't included.

~~~
ArturSoler
The search functionality is not there yet, sorry. It is planned for the near
future.

You're right that for most areas there are no hikes yet. Feel free to add your
favourite peak (no need for it to be a very high mountain).

------
thomas11
Do you know <http://www.hikr.org> ? It seems to fulfill the same purpose. It's
centered on Europe and reports are mainly in German and other West European
languages, but there's an English-speaking community on there, too. It has
been around for a couple of years, has a huge community and tons of hiking
reports already.

How is Hikify different?

Also, I think the copy of the three steps could be tightened. Something like
"Find an interesting route near you - Climb it - Log your achievement and
share your experience and your pictures."

~~~
ArturSoler
As far as I see it, hikr.org is more about hiking reports, and hikify.com is
more about a peaks and routes database. There are also many interesting ideas
that I have not had time to implement yet :)

Thanks for the copy advise. As English is not my native language, copywriting
is not my greatest virtue.

~~~
thomas11
The nice thing about hikr for me is that the reports together form a routes
database, but with personal first-hand insights from different viewpoints.
That goes beyond a traditional guidebook or route database. Sorry, I really
don't want to bash your site, just trying to help you understand my
perspective as a hikr user.

Beware about the copy, English is not my native language either, and neither
do I have any experience with copy writing. It was just a suggestion, before
changing your site you should consult with someone who's better at that!

------
smokey_the_bear
Good luck. I always like to see more hiking sites :)

We used to work on something similar - www.trailbehind.com. It started as a
social hiking site, but we turned it into a search engine later. You might
find, like we did, that you can link to a lot of cool content. One site we
crawled was summit post.com, whihis very relevant to hikify.

As another commenter noted, it's hard to get traction for something like this,
especially with several other similar companies so far ahead. It's amazing how
well-competed the space is, considering there is no money in it.

We do iPhone apps now instead oh hiking websites :)

------
synnik
What "user story" are you trying to fulfill here?

Are you trying to be a reference site for worldwide peaks? Or are you trying
to be a resource so someone looking for a hike near them can see what their
options are within a few hours of their current location? Or is this for
trip/vacation planning?

What you have right now does not fulfill any of these due to lack of data, not
localized, etc. You need to pick and audience, cater to them, and focus your
site.

------
ArturSoler
Hikify is a hiking and mountaineering database, in a wiki-style, where anyone
(registered) can add or edit a peak, a range, a route, or a division (country,
state, region, etc).

There are few peaks introduced yet, but the number is (slowly) growing.

Please feel free to add your favourite local peak if it's not there yet (it
won't probably be).

Any feedback will be welcome.

------
freerobby
This is really exciting, nice work.

Can you delete this photo? I accidentally uploaded a DNG which resulted in a
really crappy resized version.

<http://www.hikify.com/images/2/>

~~~
ArturSoler
I'm glad you like it.

The image has been deleted. If I assume correctly and you have climbed the
McKinley, you can do a climbed log (I have to change the wording to make it
more clear).

~~~
freerobby
Thanks, I'll have to dig up my journals. I'll try to do when I have a bit more
time. Once again, great work.

------
tlack
landing page could use some more inviting photography and the color scheme
could be more suited to the subject matter

other than that i have no suggestions, because i never leave the house.

~~~
jaekwon
A giant photo stretched across. Make me want to go out.

And I dunno, I browsed around a little bit but I'm guessing that the peaks are
like k2, not the trail near my neighborhood.

It might be interesting to see trails on Google maps though, instead of having
to browse around a directory.

~~~
ArturSoler
It's true the first peaks I have introduced are very difficult ones, but the
site is also appropiate for average peaks.

Perhaps I should stress it better.

Browsing with Google Maps could be indeed interesting as well, I'll try to
implement it later.

Thanks for your feedback.

------
scw
Petty perhaps, but it strikes me as a difficult name to pronounce: I kept
reading it hɪk-ify not haɪk-ify

------
wyclif
You should promote this to users of whiteblaze.net. Huge community there, if
not a Web 2.0 one.

------
Maro
Sounds like a site that'll give you hickups.

------
haentz
The map has to be larger (or at least possible to enlarge) and also the
"Google Earth" plugin should be enabled.

~~~
ArturSoler
Right now the map width depends on your resolution (and that is something to
improve).

Meanwhile you have a "See in Google Maps" link, which perhaps should be more
outstanding.

